# Brake Adjustment And



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll be taking the Outback to school so I can use the level parking lot to jack it up and adjust the brakes, inspect the brake wires, and grease the bearings. I'm assuming there is a grease fitting behind the wheel? For those who have greased their bearings, can you tell me where the grease fitting is? Thanks,
Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's behind that little black rubber cap on the end of the axle. Just pull it off and the zerk fitting is in there. However, if this is your first time beware. It will take ALOT of grease to fill the void in the hubs and finally squeeze out the front indicating that you're done. I needed like 50 pumps each on my little hand pumper to get them full.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 
Grease fitting is on the front center under the rubber cap. Brake adjustment is on backside of the drum.

Don't forget to check calibration of brake controller after adjusting the brakes. You might need to tweak it a little.


----------

